# Forum for Deacons ?



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been thinking about this for a while now and I thought I would just throw it out for discussion. Would others be interested in having a forum for deacons to discuss the theoretical & practical aspects of their office ?

I have in mind something like the elders forum only for deacons. Over the years I have found it a great help & encouragment to speak with deacons from other churches/congregations about the how's & why's of the prctice in their church.

Any other deacon on the board? Any young men who aspire to the office? Any elders with a passion for this aspect of the ministry? What are your thoughts?

Admins, what would be involved in setting it up?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 17, 2007)

Kevin,

Forum created: http://www.puritanboard.com/f114/

Please do me a favor and update your birth date in the system.

BTW, your profile didn't indicate you were a deacon but I found it in your bio.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2007)

OK, stupid question how do I edit my b-date? I just went to user cp & did not see how I could change it. What am I missing? When I look at the edit page it seems like I only have the option to cange the privacy settings.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 18, 2007)

Kevin,

Not a stupid question. I just realized that you can't edit it.  I don't know how I've worked with vBulletin for over a year now and didn't realize that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 18, 2007)

DEACONS, DEACONS, DEACONS:

Do we really only have about a dozen deacons in the entire Puritanboard? I ask because part of your user profile is the ability to note your Church Position.

If you are a deacon then please note it in your profile. Also, let me know if you are a deacon and are unable to access the forum I've created.


----------



## caddy (Oct 18, 2007)

Just looked. Mine is there. Another question: I am an ordained Deacon in the SBC, but am about to join a PCA church. Would there be a problem keeping that designation--seeing that I am NOT a Deacon in the PCA?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2007)

I was ordained as a deacon in the RPCNA and served four years in that capacity. I am currently not serving as a deacon in the Presbyterian Reformed Church.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 18, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I was ordained as a deacon in the RPCNA and served four years in that capacity. I am currently not serving as a deacon in the Presbyterian Reformed Church.



Andrew,

Once ordained always ordained. I would assume that the PRC would only require that you be installed versus being "re-ordained". So you should get access.

As an RE I hope one day that I get access the the Elders Forum.


----------



## beej6 (Oct 18, 2007)

Another inactive deacon here (OPC).


----------

